# Πώς να μάθετε γερμανικά



## sarant (Oct 20, 2013)

Μπήκε σε σχόλιο στο ιστολόιμ και γέλασα πολύ. Στην αρχή μού θύμισε τον Μαρκ Τουέν, αλλά είναι σύγχρονος και Ιταλός. Διόρθωσα και μια λέξη.

But how to learn German by yourself? It’s easy… The first step is, of course, to buy a German language course, like the excellent edition, published in Dortmund, which tells us about customs of the Hottentots’ tribe (die Hottentotten). The textbook also explains that the opossums (die Beutelratten) are chased and kept in closed wicker baskets (die Lattengitter). This kind of cage is called in German Lattengitterkoffer; and if it contains an opossum it is called Beutelrattenlattengitterkoffer.

THE STORY
One day, some Hottentots capture a murderer (der Attentäter)  who is thought to be a killer of one of the mothers (die Mütter) from the Hottentot tribe (die Hottentottenmutter),  mother of a stupid and stuttering person (der Stottertrottel).  This type of mother, in German, is called Hottentottenstottertrottelmutter,  and her killer Hottentottenstottertrottelmutterattentäter…  Well, you should know that when Hottentots capture a criminal or an enemy, they put him in the opossum cage (der Beutelrattenlattengitterkoffer).  But, unexpectedly, the murderer who was recently caught escapes: so the search starts!  After a while one of the Hottentot warriors runs up to the leader and says:
“I caught the murderer! (der Attentäter).”
“Yes? Which one?” the leader asks.
“The Beutelrattenlattengitterkofferattentäter,” replied the warrior.
 ”What? The murderer who was kept in the cage for opossum, made of wickerplaited material?” asked the leader.
“Sure, the Hottentottenstottertrottelmutterattentäter (i.e. the murder of the mother of the stupid and stuttering Hottentot),” replied the warrior.
“Ah, yes…” says the Hottentot leader, “you should have said it from the start that you caught the Hottentottenstottertrottelmutterbeutelrattenlattengitterkofferattentäter!”…

MORAL of the story: Always beware of a German-speaking Hottentot who wants to offer you an opossum.


----------

